# Javea living



## Caz5333 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi to anyone who is living in Javea or surrounding areas.

Myself and my husband along with our 3 1/2 year old son are coming out to Javea for 5 weeks from next week to look for a long term rental for September.

Does anyone know any local meeting places for expats as we would love to get to know other people living in the area.

We would also like to know any recomendations for cheap shopping for the basics and also does anyone know if it is cheap to buy pool inflatables, ie double lilos and kids toys.

Thanks


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi there , I live in Javea and you have picked a lovely place IMO ! There are loads of cheap food shops , lidl aldi and mercadonna are all reasonable for food plus there are several others . For inflatables the chinese bazaar on the Arenal is good. I have a 2 and 8 year boys. I not sure of any clubs but I take Spanish classes which is a great way to meet people and handy ! Give me a shout if you want to meet up , the boys could play at the beach . 
Enjoy you stay
Bernice


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz5333 said:


> Hi to anyone who is living in Javea or surrounding areas.
> 
> Myself and my husband along with our 3 1/2 year old son are coming out to Javea for 5 weeks from next week to look for a long term rental for September.
> 
> ...


I echo everything Bernice said!!

we've been here 7 1/2 years now & are pretty firmly rooted

my elder daughter was 3 1/2 & the younger one 3 months when we came here for a month for a recce - with one thing & another it was another 3 years before we came here permanently, though

let us know when you get here & we can all get together - I see Bernice twice a week & another poster, fourgotospain, too


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

bernice34 said:


> Hi there , I live in Javea and you have picked a lovely place IMO ! There are loads of cheap food shops , lidl aldi and mercadonna are all reasonable for food plus there are several others . For inflatables the chinese bazaar on the Arenal is good. I have a 2 and 8 year boys. I not sure of any clubs but I take Spanish classes which is a great way to meet people and handy ! Give me a shout if you want to meet up , the boys could play at the beach .
> Enjoy you stay
> Bernice


Just read that back and should possibly take English classes as well !!!


----------



## Caz5333 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Thanks*

Hi Bernice
Thanks for that, I would love to meet up with you all the second week we are there after we sort ourselves out.
I will post again on here to sort out where to meet as my son would love to meet other kids and I would also love to meet you to get to know peole. 
Thanks again and I will be in touch when we arrive.
Caroline



[QUOTE=bernice34;519070]Hi there , I live in Javea and you have picked a lovely place IMO ! There are loads of cheap food shops , lidl aldi and mercadonna are all reasonable for food plus there are several others . For inflatables the chinese bazaar on the Arenal is good. I have a 2 and 8 year boys. I not sure of any clubs but I take Spanish classes which is a great way to meet people and handy ! Give me a shout if you want to meet up , the boys could play at the beach . 
Enjoy you stay
Bernice[/QUOTE]


----------



## Caz5333 (Mar 21, 2011)

*javea meeting*

Hi Bernice

We have arrived in Javea and been here a week now, loving every minute of it.
We have spent a week finding where everything is locally and if your friends and your offer of meeting up is still on the plate we would love to.
My son is already missing other children and needs to meet others.

Let me know if you are available this week, assuming the weather is ok and we would love to meet you around the Arenal area or a different area for a couple of hours.

Thanks
Caroline






Caz5333 said:


> Hi Bernice
> Thanks for that, I would love to meet up with you all the second week we are there after we sort ourselves out.
> I will post again on here to sort out where to meet as my son would love to meet other kids and I would also love to meet you to get to know peole.
> Thanks again and I will be in touch when we arrive.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz5333 said:


> Hi Bernice
> 
> We have arrived in Javea and been here a week now, loving every minute of it.
> We have spent a week finding where everything is locally and if your friends and your offer of meeting up is still on the plate we would love to.
> ...


HAH!!

so it's your fault it's bucketing down


----------



## Caz5333 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Weather*

No, we had sunshine last week when we arrived, its all those other British that are here that have bought it with themlane:lane:





xabiachica said:


> HAH!!
> 
> so it's your fault it's bucketing down


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Caroline , welcome and I agree with you about those holiday 
Makers bringing the rain with them ... It was like this at Easter . How does meeting on Friday sound , my kids ( yes I have the 2 year old in nursery) break up from school at 3 so we could meet you at 3.30 . The first play area ( nearest to masymas) doesn't get as busy as the others .. If it's raining we could always meet at ( hate to say it) mcdonalds , only cause they have an indoor play area


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

Right didn't finish , my 2 year old pressed send before I had finished .! I will pm you my phone number and e mail .
Bertie will love having someone to play with
Fingers crossed the weather sorts it's self out and see you soon , let me know if Friday isn't any good
Bernice x


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

I seem to be having trouble PM you ! Let me know if Friday is any good for you on here 

Bernicex


----------

